# What to feed to who



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

I have 3 laying hens and now have 6 about 5 old chicks. Here is my problem, they keep eating each others food. I put the chicks out during the day and still bring them in at night. I plan to keep them out all the time starting next week. So chicks r on starter/grower and the hens r on layer. Can they eat the same food? And will it hurt them to eat eacheers food?


----------



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

Dumb phone... Each others food? It should say, sorry


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Hon how old are your baby chicks? Flock raiser comes in crumble form if you wanna give it a try, or finer/grower that way the little ones can have their feed. Baby chicks can't have the layer because they need to finish growing, and if you introduce the layer to soon it could cause developmental problems. So if you want give layer to your girls where the babies can't get a hold of it. Typically layer is given with the first egg or about 17 weeks give or take. Flock raiser is a good choice when you have broodies in the coop with other birds that you don't want to have the medicated feed. I hope this helps.

VIVI


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I use flock raiser, all ages can eat it. For the hens just give them some egg shells for calcium since flock raiser doesnt have the amount they need to keep laying.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Great question! I've been trying to feed the ducks and chickens separate so one is kept outside and the other in the run for breakfast. For a short time in the evening too in attempt to make sure the ducks are getting the nutrition they need from their food. Just bought 2 new bags of separate feed Friday. Shoot. =( The flock raiser would've been much easier and stress-free! 

Chicken feed bag is a 50 lb and the other 20 for the ducks so needless to say, it'll be awhile before it gets used up. Can I mix the 2 together for a one dish feed during the day if I still continue to offer the correct age feed separate in the a.m. and evening? That would make it a bit easier for while I'm gone to work for a few hours during the day. Ducks are 6 1/2 weeks old now and the chickens are all adult.


----------



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

My chicks r around 6 weeks old. I can get raiser feed but I have a huge bag of starter grower yet. Will the stater grower hurt my adult laying hens?


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree, Flock Raiser is a good choice in this sort of situation. An 18% protein won't hurt anyone.


----------

